# (Sheffield ) University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?

University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings - Keep The Faith ® The UK's Black and multi-ethnic Christian magazine

_University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings 

Sheffield Students’ Union has banned white students from attending meetings for its new “anti-racism” policy. 

The SU announced on Tuesday that it is shifting from a “non-racist to an actively anti-racist” stance. 

But Sheffield SU bosses say “only black and minority ethnic students” will be allowed into meetings to share their views. 

Those wishing to join two focus groups being held to discuss “how we can create an anti-racist Students’ Union” are promised on the sign-up form that the SU “really values hearing your experiences and ideas”. 

However, a few paragraphs below, it states: “Please note that these sessions are only open to black and minority ethnic (BME) students.” 

The Sheffield Tab understands that the policy change will involve the SU taking more active measures to confront racist language and actions. 

It follows outcry over a Uni of Sheffield student throwing a banana at a black Hallam student during Varsity ice hockey in 2018. 

Announcing the new policy on Tuesday, SU women’s officer Rosa Tully and welfare officer Beren Maddison said on Facebook that the focus groups, based in the Octagon, are “open to BME students only”. 

“Sheffield Students’ Union want to make a change from being simply non-racist to actively anti-racist,” Tully’s post adds. 

“To do so, we are enlisting a member of the National Union of Students to audit the Students Union to see what we can do better. 

“However, we need your help to incorporate your ideas and experiences into our work. We are hosting two focus groups on the 14th of October, open to BME students only.” 

Last month students at the Uni of Edinburgh sparked controversy for planning to hold an “anti-racism” event where white attendees were barred from asking questions. 

University staff raised concerns after reading promo material for the conference, named Resisting Whiteness, which said: “We will not be giving the microphone to white people during the Q&As, not because we don’t think white people have anything to offer to the discussion but because we want to amplify the voices of people of colour.” 

Sheffield SU and the NUS were both unavailable for comment when contacted by The Sheffield Tab on Tuesday afternoon. _​


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 12, 2019)

Only in a university could becoming actively anti-racist include being flat out actively racist not even bat an eye.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.


You don't understand the Bill of Rights, do you, moron?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

This leftard shit is ridiculous.

If you believe whites are evil and the cause of racism, you can't end racism without the participation of whites.  So the more you restrict and discriminate against whites, the less likely you are to end racism.

It's hard to believe people are this stupid.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.
> ...


Oh my, are your rights being trampled?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> This leftard shit is ridiculous.
> 
> If you believe whites are evil and the cause of racism, you can't end racism without the participation of whites.  So the more you restrict and discriminate against whites, the less likely you are to end racism.
> 
> It's hard to believe people are this stupid.


Dims are in favor of ending racism.  They just want to change the target.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> This leftard shit is ridiculous.
> 
> If you believe whites are evil and the cause of racism, you can't end racism without the participation of whites.  So the more you restrict and discriminate against whites, the less likely you are to end racism.
> 
> It's hard to believe people are this stupid.


Who institutionalized the stupidity of racism?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This leftard shit is ridiculous.
> ...



Dumbass liberals.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Do you believe the government is allowed to discriminate on the basis of race?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This leftard shit is ridiculous.
> ...


Democrats.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This leftard shit is ridiculous.
> ...


You're such a victim.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


So vote for the "other" party, that's simple enough, no?  Those dam Dems took over a university in Britain?  The cheeky bastards!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Why have not the "conservatives" done anything about that?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Thanks for showing to the entire forum what a douchebag Stalinist you are.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> 
> University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings - Keep The Faith ® The UK's Black and multi-ethnic Christian magazine
> 
> ...


You sound like you never went to uni?
Boy all day searching for anti white stuff?
Please get a life and try to help someone instead of whining
I presume you are sucking off socialist SS Medicare VA benefits?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Someone will sue the university in due time.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeew, Stalin, anything else you'd care to hurl now that you're out of arguments?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.


Racism has nothing to do with minority status ya moron.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> ...


You can't even address the subject of the OP, which is how we know you're a douchebag.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Actually dumbass progtards


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yeah there was no connection was there.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You stopped arguing in your first post, jackass.  Since then you've been hurling one ad hominem after the other.

The hypocrisy of leftwingers defies comprehension.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Because colleges are dominated by dumbass liberals.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Look, ya started a race bait thread.  I'm american.  Can't you handle your issues over there?  Trying to get into school there?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


You're such a downtrodden lot.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I think WSU started the race baiting, moron.  I just reported it.  Where is "over there?"


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



On colleges?  You bet.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



It's not a race bait thread. If you cannot recognise the obvious problem with this you must be racist


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


What would a dipshit like you say if white people said stuff like that about black people?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I'm still waiting on your explanation as to how the democratic party in the US had a role in this Sheffield University hissyfit of yours.  Please so go on.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I think he's just a dumbass.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


They do all the time, are you unaware?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Reporting leftist policy is race baiting?

Really?

Brain Dead moron


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



He didn't say they did.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I'm still waiting on your explanation as to how the democratic party in the US had a role in this Sheffield University hissyfit of yours. Please so go on.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


ROFL!  What a moron.  So you believe the people who implemented this policy might be Republicans?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


More Reality America Show nonsense, the thread stands for all to review.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Nice foul mouth.
Got kids to indoctrinate?.
Of course it's stupid.
I thought that would be obvious but to zero college old white farts we have to use caps here


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, actually you did, and I would make the same argument about the Reps "doing" this thing that has your knickers in such a twist.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Yes it does.  You have thoroughly disgraced yourself.


----------



## ph3iron (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Mueller is .
You never know. Deep state undercover work?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> More Reality America Show nonsense, the thread stands for all to review.



People will review that you are not addressing the issue.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Are you seriously trying to tell us that Republicans may have done this?

You're pegging the stupid meter.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > More Reality America Show nonsense, the thread stands for all to review.
> ...


There is no issue, I'm american, the brits can manage Britain.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Try reading the post again slowly, are you daft?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Smartest thing you have ever posted.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> 
> University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings - Keep The Faith ® The UK's Black and multi-ethnic Christian magazine
> 
> ...



You...you get that Sheffield University is in the UK, right? And that the UK doesn't use our Constitution? 

But don't let a little thing like this occurring outside the US and having nothing to do with the 14th amendment get in the way of your panty shitting hysterics about 'licenses to hunt white people'. 

You never have before.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


If all you have is projection you'll fit right in as a libtard on this board.

He never made that claim. 

Derp?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> There is no issue, I'm american, the brits can manage Britain.



So Americans can't comment on what's happening in other countries?

How very parochial of you.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Ours has a rich a long history of just such, yours?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Ummm, obviously they can't lol


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.


What the hell are targeted for dumbass?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > There is no issue, I'm american, the brits can manage Britain.
> ...


Sure, blather on all ya want.  I mean hell, how many have we invaded, how many are we in now, how many are we dropping bombs on now, how many nations are we occupying?


----------



## OldLady (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> This leftard shit is ridiculous.
> 
> If you believe whites are evil and the cause of racism, you can't end racism without the participation of whites.  So the more you restrict and discriminate against whites, the less likely you are to end racism.
> 
> It's hard to believe people are this stupid.


WHY do some white people get so frickin upset whenever black people have a meeting without them?  Every goddamned time blacks want a chance to chew things over without having to be politically correct and talk about racism (probably on campus--so you gonna invite the racists, right?) someone starts a thread whining about it.
FFS.
The stupid people are the ones who buy all this "blacks are racist" bulloney.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Looka US.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This leftard shit is ridiculous.
> ...



Black's can't be racists? Really?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Sure, blather on all ya want.  I mean hell, how many have we invaded, how many are we in now, how many are we dropping bombs on now, how many nations are we occupying?



So you can't answer the question so you divert?  Do you want a safe space?  

Anyways, what happened at Sheffield University is happening in America.  The point is that liberal "inclusion" excludes whites.  Good job, liberals!  

University hosts no-whites-allowed faculty and staff listening sessions — to promote inclusivity | The College Fix


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


^^^^^a product of us public schools clearly. 

No matter how you read it you have a better chance comprehending your dogs barks.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Whatever labels give your life meaning is fine with me pard.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Talk about non sequiturs.  Is there a logical fallacy you haven't used in this thread yet?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Oh, now public schools are to be demonized as well.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> 
> University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings - Keep The Faith ® The UK's Black and multi-ethnic Christian magazine
> 
> ...



Word of this shit has to spread...I’m 100% thoroughly convinced that Whitey has to Make America Racist Again and embrace racial divide and total segregation. Sounds fucking crazy....but I’m sure of it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Tell us how hard it is being white again.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



As well they should be


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > There is no issue, I'm american, the brits can manage Britain.
> ...



Laughing....and trying to apply the 14th amendment to another country?



> Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> 
> (Sheffield ) University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings



Time to get out your sharpie pens, boys!


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > This leftard shit is ridiculous.
> ...


Why do blacks get so upset if white people have a meeting without them?

Just substitute "black" for "white" and you understand why it's wrong.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.


Oh look, hes signalling his virtue again.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, blather on all ya want.  I mean hell, how many have we invaded, how many are we in now, how many are we dropping bombs on now, how many nations are we occupying?
> ...


Man, white guys can't catch a break.  It's all stacked agin ya ain't it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




Winner


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> The stupid people



OldLady


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


So what you're telling us is that you're OK if the government discriminates based on race?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.
> ...


I realize we're all anxious to work in the latest buzz phrases here, but we have a board member in pain crying out for help here; his whiteness is under attack, just ask him, read his posts.

Is there a catchy phrase for that?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Obviously, you are a black communist.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Man, white guys can't catch a break.  It's all stacked agin ya ain't it.



You should change your handle to Bo Nonsequitur.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Nope, and ya know it, just like ya know I was not blaming Reps just because you brought in Dems.  You're just too emotional to be coherent here.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You aren't exactly showering yourself in glory here, douchebag.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Any label will do.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Is this you on topic?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Profound stupidity tends to annoy me.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo is the kind of person who would say their spouse isn't necessary for marriage counseling to be successful.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Is this you continuing to cry like a bitch?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Man, white guys can't catch a break.  It's all stacked agin ya ain't it.
> ...


Think I'll go with Bo Black Communist.  In honor of bripatsy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Good.  That is so you!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I haven't been shut out of a school, bripatsy has.  And apparently the rest of you know he can't handle this exchange alone.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Still crying, eh bitch?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


All for you, don't say no one gives downtrodden victimy white guys what they want.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


See the opening cry.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Is the black commie feeling persecuted?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Sounds good.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


2 out of 2 whites guys agree thus far.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, that was you, see the OP, do you not recall?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


How shocking that a black person would support racial discrimination.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You are sooo virtuous that i bet your skin naturally browns without sunlight. You arent anything like your icky white brethren.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Who's upset?  Anyone see the OP?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



What is this thing you have for whites who will not join you in your disease?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You're the one standing up for their right to discriminate and blubbering about how the white man is "crying" about it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Don't drag me into your flames.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


What disease exactly do you think i have?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Could you please connect this post to something?  Thanks.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


bripatsy's flames love.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



You're flaming...knock it off


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I'm posting on an anonymous chat board to a guy who clearly is constantly "crying" about black folks all the time, get real.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yeah, that's about all he's doing:  saying anything that he thinks will piss off whitey


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I almost never post about black people, dumbass.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> 2 out of 2 whites guys agree thus far.



That's OK by me.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Welcome, Bo Didley!  I like your style.  This is more properly done in Introductions but have a snack. (Loaded baked potato dip)


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Race baiting...what he wailed about earlier and goes directly towards the thread topic


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


If I had to live with my own very day like you do, I can see how that could make one constituitively agitated and angry looking about for someone else to blame..


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


`Ppreciate ya mam, much obliged.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


So let's translate this juvenile statement.

NO ONE is ever allowed to post ANYTHING on a discussion board unless it is related to something they have personally experienced.


I think that about covers the stupidity of that post.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Thanks for drawing all this attention to my thread.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Oh now we hate race baiting in a race baiting OPed thread.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You did need help didn't you now.


----------



## talksalot (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> 
> University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings - Keep The Faith ® The UK's Black and multi-ethnic Christian magazine
> 
> ...


The university's policy is racist and divisive. They're liberals so they don't see it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Isn't that the condition of most who post anti-black folk tripe?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Of course you like his style. He has the position of oppressing the spread of news. 
A perfect leftist in line with your apparent beliefs


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So pointing out racial discrimination is "race baiting?"


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Noob I've been here 10 years and know most of the people, Bri isn't a race baiter. The topic is excluding a group of whites from meetings on...wait for it...race. That's racism you ignorant jackass


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

talksalot said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> ...




Partisanshitheadism will be our salvation.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


What is "anti-black folk tripe," and where did anyone post it?

On the other hand, you sure posted a lot of anti-white tripe.


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Bullshit.



Sheffield University is race-baiting.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I think we can all read your posts.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



No you can't accept facts. 

But you are a racist... that's patently obvious


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Whatever ya think.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


So you believe you aren't a partisan?  Really?


----------



## talksalot (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> talksalot said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You must be a liberal.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You are so blind it's astounding.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



You'll struggle here. Count on it.

Now off to ignore with your racist shit. Asshole


----------



## OldLady (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Sure--anyone can be a racist.  I was referring to the brainless posters here who like to call everyone who tries to bring up black issues "racist."   They're retarded.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Well isn't that why you lot have ganged up here hon?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


I thank you for your affirmation that we are not in agreement.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

talksalot said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > talksalot said:
> ...



And you must be a partisanshithead.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Yes we can.  We can also read yours, which show that you're a racist asshole trolling for a fight.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


A better response would have been a bit of self reflection on that statement. Then the realization that you stepped in it in your rush to be argumentative. 

But hey, don't let me get in the way of your post hole digging marathon


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...





Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You complain about white people just as much.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > talksalot said:
> ...




In my experience, partisanshitheads can only envision a world in which everyone is partisanshitheaded, to such a dysfunctional degree, that any point of disagreement renders one immediately in "the other", and there can only be two, camp.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.


So that’s not racism? What is it then?


----------



## Toro (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> In my experience, partisanshitheads can only envision a world in which everyone is partisanshitheaded, to such a dysfunctional degree, that any point of disagreement renders one immediately in "the other", and there can only be two, camp.



Sounds like yourself.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.


I take it you agree with segregating people based on race?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I give a shit what you do or how you do or where you do it, but you don’t extend that to me and my white race, why?

Is there a black misamerica contest? Why can’t there be a white competition?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...




Nah, I think the entire system is corrupt and dysfunctional and foments the division, goes all the way back to Bacon's Rebellion on this land mass.  It is not whites per se, but the system that was obviously set up to advantage whites institutionally.  Plenty of whites who leave nothing to complain about at all.  bripatsy is not one of them.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, I think he's just spankin' your fanny.   Hard.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.
> ...


No, but someone will get around to assigning that I' sure.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


How does our system benefit whites more than anyone else?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Says the poor, hapless soul that lamented why a collage in the UK wasn't applying the 14th Amendment to the Constitution to the United States.

I love it when you start your pseudo-legal gibbering. Its adorable


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Yeah, the University in the OP is doing it and you seem to be fine with it. Explain yourself.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Please have one, don't care.  Why, you can even call it the Miss Antebellum Confederacy Pageant.  Trump has some experience in pageants does he not?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Why would he be okay that an University in the UK wasn't applying the 14th amendment of the Constitution of the United States?

Does the word 'jurisdiction' mean anything to you? How about 'different' and 'country'?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I'm american, the institution is in Britain.  I recognize hissyfitting about it here alters nothing and bripatsy will have to locate sympathy for his lament somewhere else.  My current understanding is that he can find it, sympathy, in the dictionary somewhere between shit and syphilis.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


So you claim "the system" is responsible for some people working hard and being responsible while others get pregnant when they are 15 without being married?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


If everyone around the world can comment on our 2nd amendment, i think i can comment on this.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


It would not be allowed by the authorities.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


The Halocaust happened in Europe. Does that mean we cant comment on it?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The authorities keeping you down?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Not even close


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Oh please do, timely topic seeing as how we've concentration camps up and running.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


The only thing he is spanking is his monkey.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


How many of you is this taking?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And we're on to sexual fantasy land now, you on topic again?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Please tell me you arent comparing our immigration detention facilities to concentration camps.  That would be very innacurate and offensive to the jews who suffered.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



What rational person would try and APPLY the 2nd amendment _outside_ the United States?

What, pray tell, does the 2nd amendment actually amend? Tell us that, and you'll discover the absurdity of trying to apply ANY such amendment to the actions of other countries.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Yeah teddy bear icon, we get the point you're frantically waving your arms about. The point is whites were banned from meetings on racism

Think hard....


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


He can't think.  He can only regurgitate talking points.  Give the guy a break!


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Whos trying to apply the 2nd amendment outside the US?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


In a school in a foreign land, while we operate for profit concentration camps.  Look over there, look over there.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Read through the thread you're participating in.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



You're the one that brought up the 2nd amendment. Not me.

I'm the one commenting on the pseudo-legal absurdity of lamenting that the 14th amendment wasn't applied to a school in the UK. 

The 2nd and 14th amendment amend _what_, Godboy? Answer that question and you'll see how silly it is to try and apply either outside the United States.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


"I'm white and it's not fair mom".


----------



## 22lcidw (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


The idiots who keep giving money to these schools are the real azzes.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


See?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


OK, who are they?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


She does, calm down.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


"For profit concentration camps?"  Only hardcore partisan leftwingers make statements like that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> You don't understand the Bill of Rights, do you, moron?


University of Sheffield is in England. So, while he is learning the Bill of Rights, you can work on learning how to read a map.


----------



## Rustic (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> 
> University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings - Keep The Faith ® The UK's Black and multi-ethnic Christian magazine
> 
> ...


All of you white people look the same...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



If the point is that it's racist.....then why babble about the 14th amendment. Again, here's the ENTIRE commentary by the OP, the ONLY things said by the poster himself:



> It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people. Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> 
> (Sheffield ) University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings



There are only two points made by the OP, Sassy: panty shitting batshit conspiracy hysterics about 'licenses to hunt white people'.....and the 14th amendment.

But the point isn't 'licenses to hunt white people' or 'the 14th amendment'?


----------



## BS Filter (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.
> ...



Since you're a Canadian perhaps you should "skool" us, aye.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't understand the Bill of Rights, do you, moron?
> ...



Brit is famous for just making up inane pseudo-legal batshit backed by nothing.

Or as his panty shitting hysterics regarding 'licenses to hunt white people' demonstrates, plain old inane batshit.

The part that I find so amazing....i*s that these poor fools ACTUALLY believe this shrill idiocy. *Both their unhinged hysterics about 'licenses to hunt white people' and the bizarre lamenting about the 14th amendment not being applied to a school in another country.

You're getting a lovely window into the absolute wasteland of fear and confusion that is the conservative mindset.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Wait till he figures out that a chunk of the progressive and liberal posters here aren't citizens yet they comment on our shit constantly. His position will have to change or he won't even fit in with his own brigade of comrades


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.
> ...



Shall we quote the Preamble of the Bill of Rights to you, Brit....just to alleviate your obvious and crippling ignorance of what the Bill of Rights actually covers?

The Bill of Rights (Amendments 1 - 10)

Take special note of the phrase 'amendments to the Constitution of the United States'. And then think really hard on its application to a school in the UK.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Absolutely. Above all, they must convince each other that they are the victims. At all times. Only in this way can they justify their own behavior to themselves and not break into hysterical, simultaneous crying and laughter whenever they look into a mirror.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 12, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Wait till he figures out that a chunk of the progressive and liberal posters here aren't citizens yet they comment on our shit constantly.


Just as you constantly babble your opinions about foreigners and foreign countries. Trying to rig the game, are ya?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I have no interest in debating your fat ass on this subject.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You're famous for lying, fat ass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> I have no interest in debating your fat ass on this subject.


You have no interest in debating anyone on anything. You post here for self affirmation, and you lose your shit anytime anyone doesn't feed your own opinions back to you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Whites are the victims of numerous government policies, especially white males.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Lefties think white males deserve it because we're all nothing but a bunch of sexists and racists. Fucking clown world.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


They've been hating the white man for decades.  They believe we haven't noticed.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



White women have empowered these fools to push the limits way past the point of sanity.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



So the 'lefites' are the one that are issuing your imaginary 'licenses to hunt white people'?

Or are the 'lefties' the one that are supposed be applying the 14th amendment to a school in the UK?

I just want to make sure I'm addressing the correct panty shitting hysterics.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Can you show us any 'government policies' that involve licenses to hunt white people.......or applying the 14th amendment to a school in the UK?

Feel free to get as shrill, emotional and hysteric as you like.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Calm down, fool.  No need to get your panties into a wad.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Get panties in a wad....._like this?_



> "It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people. Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?"
> 
> bripat9643



So, our resident panty shitter and pseudo-legal incompetent.....what government policies' involve licenses to hunt white people.......or applying the 14th amendment to a school in the UK?

You.....you do know what the 14th amendment actually amends, don't you?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You're getting hysterical, fatso.  You'll pop a vein if you go on like that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Whites are the victims of numerous government policies, especially white males.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...





But, you do see the hypocritical racism in the act of banning white people based on race, right?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Whites are the victims of numerous government policies, especially white males.



Ever heard of Affirmative Action?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Obviously. But I wouldn't start lamenting about the 14th amendment if it happened in the UK.

Or completely melt down into sobbing, shrill hysterics about 'licenses to hunt white people'.

Which are the two 'points' this entire thread is predicated upon.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Ever heard of why we have it?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, he doesn't see that.   He has his liberal spectacles on which screen out all evidence of leftwing hypocrisy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


It doesn't matter why we have it.  The 14th Amendment says it's illegal.

Apparently you're conceding that AA persecutes white males.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




So, you agree that the incident being discussed is racism, but you are here to attack those who are attacking the racism, because they attacked the racism, incorrectly?

Fascinating.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Says the poor, pseudo-legal incompetent that starts lamenting about 14th amendment.....regarding a school in the UK/

Or devolves into shrill, sobbing hysterics about 'licenses to kill white people'...._because white people were not invited to a meeting._

Do you ever tired of your own meltdowns or comic ignorance of the *basics* of how our constitution works?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Ha, sure it does. Sure. If this thread has shown is anything,its that , somehow, the 14th amendment is crawling onto your window at night and whispering very strange things into your ears.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Your hysterical blubbering and weeping is truly an unpleasant sight to behold.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




America is not an island. Trends we see elsewhere in the Western World, quite often manifest here. 


Are you not aware of any blatant anti-white racism, here in this country?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What's being discussed.....are the hysteric and ignorant comments of the Opening Poster in the OP:



> "It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people. Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?"
> 
> bripat9643



That's literally the *entirity* of the comments made by Brit in the OP. Brit saw the incident and Sheffield....and that's what he pulled out of it. Panty shitting hysterics and meaningless pseudo-legal gibberish.

*Yet you ignore both and pretend neither happened,* despite BOTH being the entity of the commentary that opened this thread.

Fascinating. Do you always ignore the comments made by the opening poster? Or are you merely confused when someone else _doesn't?_


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So you believe AA complies with the following?:
_
No state shall make or enforce any law which shall abridge the privileges or immunities of citizens of the United States; nor shall any state deprive any person of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; *nor deny to any person within its jurisdiction the equal protection of the laws.*_​


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Of course he does, but he pretends it doesn't happen or that it's justified somehow.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


So you like segregating people based on race? I would have hoped that we ALL would complain when we see that happen.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


What would turds like Skylar say if a campus group was formed that only allowed whites called "Make America Great Again?"


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




I like to focus on the point(s). 


You are here to deflect from the blatant anti-white racism, we see in the op.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

See Correll....what I find *far* more fascinating than some random college meeting in a university in another country, is how conservatives RESPOND to it here. 

Some white people weren't allowed to attend an anti-racism meeting in Sheffield university. And from that, the conservative mindset produces 'issuing licensee to kill white people'.

*The A to B on that is a wasteland of delusion, paranoia and insanity. *Yet they're STILL trying to defend it. And its far, far more relevant to our nation than some college meeting time zones away.

And the profound, bone deep confusion many conservatives have about even the most BASIC application of the constitution are also extremely fascinating and far more relevant than some college meeting. As we have the lamenting that the 14th amendment to the Constitution of the United States isn't being applied in the UK.

*That's a degree of ignorance that is almost unfathomable. *Yet its the *foundation* of this thread, an indicative of the profound misunderstandings that conservatives have about the constitution. 

*Panty shitting and delusional hysterics predicated on profound and inexcusible ignorance of our own constitution*......and you insist that I shouldn't be talking about either, but some school meeting?

*Fascinating!*


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Laughing...it probably wouldn't have much to do with your hysteric 'licenses to hunt white people' or you profound misunderstandings of the Constitution or how it is applied.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> See Correll....what I find *far* more fascinating than some random college meeting in a university in another country, is how conservatives RESPOND to it here.
> 
> Some white people weren't allowed to attend an anti-racism meeting in Sheffield university. And from that, the conservative mindset produces 'issuing licensee to kill white people'.
> 
> ...





Deflection is normally a form of defense. An rational, objective observer would likely conclude that you are, in effect, DEFENDING, the racism in the op.


The event in the op is not something that occurred in a vacuum. Are you aware of the events in Rotherham, for example?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I rather think we’ve seen that attitude throughout this thread, have we not?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh, obviously not. Here are the only points made by the opening poster in the OP:


> "It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people. Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?"
> 
> bripat9643



And you're steadfastly commited to ignoring them.

I choose not to.

As the hysteric, violent and delusional reasoning of our boards are conservatives (not being invited to a school meeting means STATE SANCTIONED MURDER) and pseudo-legal gibberish are far more telling and relevant here than some school meeting in the UK.

Yet you continue to pretend none of it exists. 

*Fascinating!*


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


We all know that you would be screaming hysterically that it was the end of the world.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Screaming hysterically like this pile of gibbering, pseudo-legal murder delusions?



> "It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people. Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?"
> 
> bripat9643


*
Nah, I'll leave that kind of panty shitting you to you and yours.*

And whining that the 14th amendment wasn't applied to a school in the UK? Oh, you poor soul. You really don't get how the constitution works at all, do you?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yes, and so do the courts. Sorry Bripat...no mind is paid to your ridiculous fantasies. How frustrating that must be for you...to truly believe you are a brilliant legal mind based on 20 years of reading wingnut blogs, only find yourself running into a brick wall every time you open your mouth.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Some white people weren't allowed to attend an anti-racism meeting in Sheffield university.


Not "some white people", ALL white people.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Did no one see the bus load of MAGA hatted white teenaged males the Catholic Church dumped off to protest women’s reproductive rights who turned on an indigenous man?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Some white people weren't allowed to attend an anti-racism meeting in Sheffield university.
> ...


You were so close to getting in.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




That lie has been debunked. Only a liar or a fool, would try running with it at this late date.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


If you watched the video you wouldnt have seen that. The video clearly shows an old indian go harrass kids by banging a drum in their face.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


No i wasnt. Im banned from attending because of the color of my skin.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




It takes a real asshole to look at a man banging a drum is a kid's face, and to blame the kid.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Yup, like I say, victimy, impotent, feckless, requiring scale goats.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > See Correll....what I find *far* more fascinating than some random college meeting in a university in another country, is how conservatives RESPOND to it here.
> ...



And by 'deflection', you mean accurately citing the ENTIRETY of the commentary by the opening poster in the OP?



> "It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people. Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?"
> 
> bripat9643



Which you're commited to ignoring and desperately pretending never happened. Something a rational person would never do.

And of course, something I refuse to do.

Keep running, Correll.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



We’ve seen plenty of that in America.  Review our history, the faces blocking school segregation, voting rights, we all know what that was, some are just fine and dandy with it.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...







Why do you consider it hysterical?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



I saw a bus load of America’s young preprogrammed assholes in training.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




Except the kid wasn't blocking the Indian from going anywhere. 

THe Indian went up to him and pounded a drum, inches from his face, chanting into his face, like a fucking crazy asshole.


So, your point is completely off point.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Im against that sort of thing. Why arent YOU?


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...




And yet, it was one of yours, that went up to a kid, and pounded a drum inches from his face. 


It was the Indian that was the asshole, not the kid. YOu need to get your preconceived notions checked.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Thats what you saw? I find it odd that the actual racism that took place, you all constantly ignore. You havent said a word about the black israelites.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Jumping from 'some white college kids weren't invited to a meeting in England' to 'It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people'?

*The A to B on that one is a wasteland of shrill hysteria, violent delusion and persecution fantasies.* And yet its a perfect product of the modern conservative mindset.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I didn’t say anything about the Proud Boys either.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh I did, it didn’t take.  White kids are angels, black kids thugs, cops are always right when they murder.  That ‘bout cover it?  Oh wait, and we’re the greatest nation like, ever.

Better?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



Oh don’t be so pouty.  Only some of us are.  If you’re not, why so touchy?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Whites, like everyone else my friend, come out of Africa.  You just stop tracing your lineage at a more comfortable point.

All hominid life came out of Africa.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I think youre taking his exageration literally, which is a dishonest argument on your part.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


The Proud Boys werent there. Why would you mention them?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


For the record, that is a theory, not a fact. Where we came from is irellevant anyway.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




What would you think, if instead of "hunting licenses", he said something like, "arrest a white father, for trying to rescue his underage daughter from brown rapists"?


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



That was a cowardly dodge.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So, to be 'honest', I should have ignored the OP* own comments?*

Was he also 'joking' when he lamented about the 14th amendment?


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...




YOu seem to be doing all you can now, to not talk about what actually happened with the kid YOU brought up.


Did you not know that the Indian was the asshole and the white kid the victim, when you brought that incident up?


You are still supporting the bad guy. You ARE the bad guy.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



What would you think if he'd said;



> *"It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.* Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?"
> 
> bripat9643



You dont have to imagine because _that's what he'd actually said._

And yet you're ignoring his ACTUAL comments (including the pseudo-legal nonsense of his 14th amendment claims) and 'imagining' something he didn't say instead.

You were saying about 'deflection'?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


He probably assumed the university was in the US. It isnt exactly an unbelievable mistake.


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




You made a point about hysteria, I am addressing it.


What would you think, if instead of "hunting licenses", he said something like, "arrest a white father, for trying to rescue his underage daughter from brown rapists"?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



And by 'addressing it', *you mean ignoring what was actually said, and making up dialogue that was never uttered?*

Again, Correll...its the same painfully dishonest deflection and willful ignorance that has burdened your comments through out the thread. Meanwhile, the actual panty shitting hysterics that opened this thread remain:



> *"It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.* Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?"
> 
> bripat9643



Yet you pretend it never happened. 

_Fascinating._


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


How is that relevant to the topic?  Who the fuck cares where they came from?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I find it odd that you are more outraged by a throw away comment from a random person online, than you are of the university that has an official policy that bans people from meetings based on skin color.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> ​



In England?


----------



## Correll (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




I'm addressing your claim that his comments were hysterical. 

I'm trying to put the comments in proper context. I am not trying to be dishonest.


What would you think, if instead of "hunting licenses", he said something like, "arrest a white father, for trying to rescue his underage daughter from brown rapists"?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> ...


Its been covered. He thought it was in the US. So did i at first.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Because deranged and violent murder fantasies by American conservatives and their profound misunderstandings of even the BASICS of how the constitution works is far more relevant to me and more likely to effect my life here in the US....

....than one school meeting at a college in the UK.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


So you believe the Bill of Rights allows the government to have meetings where white people are excluded?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



White people....in the UK?

As remember, Sheffield University is in South Yorkshire, England.

*What complete legal incompetent* would demand that the Bill of Rights be applied to a school meeting in a college of South Yorkshire?

Do you even know what the 14th amendment *actually* amends?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Then make a thread about it. Also, its EVERY meeting; not just one meeting.


----------



## Skylar (Oct 12, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I'm commenting on the OP. *And the ENTIRITY of the commentary by the opening poster in the opening post.*

Why would I need a 'new thread' to discuss the opening posters OWN comments in the OP? Their batshit hysteria? Their foundational and basic misunderstandings of how our constitution works?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


You brought up the Constitution, dumbass.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 12, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Please, spare us.  You believe the Constitution mandates homosexual marriage.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You are who you decry.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 12, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



*The religious factions will go on imposing their will on others unless the decent people connected to them recognize that religion has no place in public policy.
They must learn to make their views known without trying to make their views the only alternatives. The great decisions of Government cannot be dictated by the concerns of religious factions. This was true in the days of Madison, and it is just as true today.

We have succeeded for 205 years in keeping the affairs of state separate from the uncompromising idealism of religious groups and we mustn't stop now.
To retreat from that separation would violate the principles of conservatism and the values upon which the framers built this democratic republic.*


Barry Goldwater

Address on religious factions (1981)


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


ROFL!  So FDR was a Nazi?  Martin Luther King was a member of the KKK?

You realize, of course, that you're an imbecile.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


What does that have to do with the Constitution?

BTW, moron, I'm an atheist.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...




The striving is towards human rights. Are you human?  so is BriPat.. that you may not approve of his color does not take away from his human rights. if it becomes any more complicated than that for you,  then you are on the wrong track. This university is proving that humans need to relearn from the same mistakes over and over again.


----------



## OldLady (Oct 13, 2019)

_“However, we need your help to incorporate your ideas and experiences into our work. We are hosting two focus groups on the 14th of October, open to BME students only.”_

This is all so simple, folks.  "Listening Sessions" are all the rage right now among administrators.  We have one now and then; the big guys come from Augusta, kick out the director and the supervisors, and ask us very sympathetically to tell them what the problems are and what we'd like to see done better.
The bosses are not invited.
Of course, none of us tell the big guys much because no one trusts them not to take it back to the bosses, but that's the idea.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Diddly Squat is a racist.  He's as racist as Southern sheriffs like Bull Conner who turned fire hoses on Black protesters during the Civil Rights era.  The funniest part of his shtick is that this imbecile actual believes he's morally superior to folks like you and me.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> _“However, we need your help to incorporate your ideas and experiences into our work. We are hosting two focus groups on the 14th of October, open to BME students only.”_
> 
> This is all so simple, folks.  "Listening Sessions" are all the rage right now among administrators.  We have one now and then; the big guys come from Augusta, kick out the director and the supervisors, and ask us very sympathetically to tell them what the problems are and what we'd like to see done better.
> The bosses are not invited.
> Of course, none of us tell the big guys much because no one trusts them not to take it back to the bosses, but that's the idea.


Do they have any where they kick out all the white people?

Enough said.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I'm not an imbecile like you.


----------



## Death Angel (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


28 pages of arguing with a moron. I'm surprised he lasted this long


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 13, 2019)

OP is a lie.The University hasnt banned anybody.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you're really a targeted minority now aren't you.
> ...



Apparently YOU don’t understand that Sheffield University is in the UK where the American Bill of Rights doesn’t apply. 

There really is no cure for stupid, Finger Boy!


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 13, 2019)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Only in a university could becoming actively anti-racist include being flat out actively racist not even bat an eye.


Or the Democratic party.

It's called cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Only in a university could becoming actively anti-racist include being flat out actively racist not even bat an eye.
> ...



Actually that phenomenon is not anyone's concept of the "other" side of america, but american society itself as a whole.  Which is why we have to keep blaming it on someone else rather than taking responsibility for the lie that we all participate in and cooperate with.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


All the lies are coming from morons like you who don't comprehend what astounding hypocrites they are.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Have you been accepted into Sheffield U yet bribri?  If you're ever successful at that, you may learn that you're not american.  Your lectures on life in america are birdbath deep like all your posts, and based upon no experience.  Cheers mate.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You always devolve to insults when you get called on your idiocies.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Oh come now, we've all read your posts, don't be so daftly hypocritical.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I insult leftwingers as a matter of course.  However, I also include logic when the situation calls for it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



And Bripatsy is front and center row in requiring this reorientation.  He constantly pushes repeating the same mistakes again and again, otherwise he is being targeted by humanity.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Sure, sure.  Well your posts are here for all to read.  The lefties give your life meaning, you have none otherwise.  Self-victimizing whining is your life's work.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about?  I'm not the one pushing racism here. You are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


"Self victimizing?"  Are you claiming that discriminating against whites doesn't make them victims?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


You really are no good at any of this are you.  Assigning views and positions to others because you can't find a position to srgue or support any other way is childishly silly.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I predict he won't hold out for much longer.  His posting rate is already vastly reduced.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I'm addressing you personally, do you need to go find allies?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I'm just trying to clarify what you're saying since you're trying so hard not to be clear.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Concepts and ideas clearly mean nothing here, it's all about posting rate?  Interesting.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I'm in the class called "white people" that you have so much contempt for.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You're too thick for this, that's all.  If you can't get a real discussion out of a race baiting thread, what has the western anglo world come to?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffft, if someone has contempt for you personally they have contempt for all whites.  This is your anti-racism crusade?  You're such a victimy little thing.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I'm "too thick" because you're determined to be vague and cryptic and I attempt to get you to clarify your remarks?

Face it, you're a race baiting troll, and that's all.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


No, you denigrate me because I pointed out anti-white racism.  Ergo, you support anti-white racism.  

You aren't fooling anyone, shit for brains.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Whatever you wish to tell your friends is fine with me.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


See the OP.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Non response, as always.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Non response, as always.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You wanted me to care?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


We had one and you all did object. It was Miss America. Whites started it. Why?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


So, I asked you if it isn’t racist what is it? You avoided answering cause you know it is. Your hypocrisy is highlighted


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I'm going to give you time to support your vacuous claim that I ever objected to your whites-started-it Miss America pageant.  Please take all the time you need.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Your party affiliations is my proof


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



If you cannot decide for yourself what is racist and what is not, I'll leave you with bripatsy, and the two of you can commiserate and assign whatever you like to others.  I am american, the institution in question is in Britain.  I've been here long enough now to see bripatsty's shtick, I simply do not take him seriously.  He started a race baiting thread and here we are.  He got what he wanted, perhaps you did as well.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Sorry pard, that partisanshithead belief in this political system is your perceptual reality, not mine.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I know what is do you was my question and again you avoided it. Chicken shit salad


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


And I’m correct. Partisans like you hate facts


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You know what is do me?


----------



## Toro (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> If you cannot decide for yourself what is racist and what is not, I'll leave you with bripatsy, and the two of you can commiserate and assign whatever you like to others.  I am american, the institution in question is in Britain.  I've been here long enough now to see bripatsty's shtick, I simply do not take him seriously.  He started a race baiting thread and here we are.  He got what he wanted, perhaps you did as well.



What's racist is banning people based on their skin color, Bo Nonsequitur.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Do you, yes


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn, if you're a partisanshithead everyone must be.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I'm looking for a complete thought, sentence, got one?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > If you cannot decide for yourself what is racist and what is not, I'll leave you with bripatsy, and the two of you can commiserate and assign whatever you like to others.  I am american, the institution in question is in Britain.  I've been here long enough now to see bripatsty's shtick, I simply do not take him seriously.  He started a race baiting thread and here we are.  He got what he wanted, perhaps you did as well.
> ...


I have not done that, your president has though.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


They have a way of doing that. Strange to you?


----------



## Toro (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> I have not done that, your president has though.



You're defending Sheffield University.

So yes you have.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Still avoiding. Says it all


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Yep, and asked with it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Avoiding what hon?  You can't get me to agree with you?  Such a toddler.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Perhaps if you were to swear more?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I don’t need, nor did I ask you to agree with me. I asked you to explain what you thought what it was, if not racism? And like the partisan hack you are, you’re avoiding an answer. It’s really simple, I get you’re trapped


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Where did I swear. Ahh ploy #2, make stuff up


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You don’t, we can see that. Should we call you Pinocchio?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It is something a university in another nation did according to one link.  Have you considered that you may be trapped in a frothy-mouthed Pavlovian response to a race baiting thread?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


That's cute, you think you matter, sticks-n-stones bub, wtfever.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Not at all. I am allowed and I use my thoughts as I want to use my voice. You, you’re trapped, you call it racist then you step out of Jim jonesism koolaid


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Assign, assign, assign, wtfever.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


And you still are trapped and avoiding an answer! So, technically, you are not okay with yourself when you can’t just communicate


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Avoid avoid avoid, little chicken


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


How old are you, do you mind my asking?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Twice as old as you apparently. You’re hiding behind an ideology you obviously can’t defend. That’s shameful


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Do you work in daycare with toddlers perhaps?  I'm trying to be generous here.


----------



## Toro (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Twice as old as you apparently



I'm guessing you're 28.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Twice as old as you apparently
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I get it, your failures are yours


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The only thing you got was triggered.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Not much life experience.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


You got triggered when my guy trump was elected! I don’t allow someone to push their fears at me. You should deal with it. And I’m still waiting for your answer on the university question I asked . You deviated as any good snowflake would


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


You should ask my eight grand kids


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Toro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Twice as old as you apparently
> ...


I was think more like 8.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Actually we were going to get a world class crook "either' way last election, huh, that's our exceptional system fer ya.  Your fears are obvious, and yours.  Partisanshithead labels do not an argument make.


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


What law did Trump break?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Why would I get near your spawn?  So you have this little life experience, you're 28 and have 8 grand kids.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


My fears are very real. When the MSM is controlled by the DNC, it’s influencing people of our country. And you, you’re trapped and can’t answer me! I note your fears


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



None, he walks on water with Jeebus.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I don't understand why you don't just calm down and vote republican.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

S


Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


e, you can’t even conclude that if I have eight grand kids I wouldn’t be 28.I see you can’t address your own ignorance


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Still no answer. Who are you afraid of?


----------



## bripat9643 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Then why did you call him a crook?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Beat hitlery


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Get a dog, train it to do tricks fer ya.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

N


Bo Didleysquat said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Naw, he took on the elitists you seem to admire!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


 
You would still be living in a very ill dysfunctional society, "either" way.

Hillary's toast, rightly so, one party down, one more to go.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I have two, and they have better manners than you! Hahaha


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, the elites would have destroyed my country! Instead, trump is exposing the elites! Funny huh?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> N
> 
> 
> Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Right, the guy who claims he's worth Brazillian dollars but can't show ya evidence, the King of the Jews, the chosen one, the very stable genius is one of you.  He took on the elites and redistributed even more societal wealth to their common direction.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > N
> ...


Naw, you’re watching the msm like the elites weaponized to brainwash you. You’re weak and behave as they demanded you to. Nice puppet


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



How can corruption expose corruption when "both" of your parties serve a corrupt system?

This is why partisanshitheads are left with nothing but hissyfitting over who is most corrupt.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Ha ha ha, you're assigning again, I left corporate state media decades ago, you should read more.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Oct 13, 2019)

How can you adequately blame whitey and play victim, if whitey is in attendance? Pathetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Trump corrupt? Hahaha hahaha, name one thing corrupt! One. You won’t cause again you’re trapped, still waiting on your answer to my question regarding the OP. You have no idea who you think you’re messing with. I’m a bad nightmare . I won’t stop


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Your avoidance will not be ignored. Stay focused young lady


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I find you boring, and I'm having some conversations elsewhere.  Threaten all ya like.  It'll be as effective as all your other childish outbursts.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I'm sorry, I have to go watch some american TV now, you know, because you said I do-n-shit.  And Sheffield U just called, they want my foreigner-with-nothing-to-say-about-it opinion on that policy that has you soiling yourself, so I really should take that call.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Naw 


Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


, I enjoy exposing fake people such as yourself. Bye, I take down another partisan hack. Hahaha


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Racist fks they are! Hahaha


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


They're asking if they should allow you in, have you submitted your transcripts or are they with Dons?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Racism flowing exposed


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 13, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> *(Sheffield ) University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings*



THAT IS SO RIPE.  So typical of the idiot Left:  they want to hold a meeting on the problem of racism and so their very first act is one of racism itself!


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > *(Sheffield ) University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings*
> ...


Sort of like the demofks in the house hiding from the people! If they can’t fool the people, they can’t fool anyone, and I’m not fooled, and I am the people. When one has to avoid the people, one is corrupt.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Why arent you angry about racism against white people? If you arent equally outraged when it happens across the board, then youre a fucking loser.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn, I'm fresh out of outrage for what another nation's school did while mine bombs the fuck out of the planet as an example of what an exceptional nation and its people do to humanity.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

Godboy said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You want me to virtue signal for you in the 'proper" direction?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You avoid roughly half of your own population and your political system is set up this way.  Does that indicate your system is corrupt?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Huh? That’s incoherent


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I avoid no man, I have nothing  to hide. You hide your answer cause you’re trapped in secrecy like the demofks. You should be proud. Shh your elites are watching you!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Bullshit, you've written of half the country, that's what partisanshitheads do, that's all they're competent at.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Such as? Name something I’m partisan of?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Oct 13, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


_I avoid no man, I have nothing to hide. You hide your answer cause you’re trapped in secrecy like the demofks.
_
Do you know what you post?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Sure do. It seems you enjoy my writing since you quoted me.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 13, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


No, you need to stop the corny virtue signalling. Only a complete fucking weirdo makes the comments about his own race that you do.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 15, 2019)

bripat9643 said:


> It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> 
> University bans white students from attending ‘anti-racism’ meetings - Keep The Faith ® The UK's Black and multi-ethnic Christian magazine
> 
> ...


They were recruiting for a focus group and they wanted feedback from the BAME community, big deal. No racism involved. Oh, we don't have a written constitution nor a 14th ammendment, just an FYI, happy to help.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2019)

Vagabond63 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It's only a matter of time until they issue licenses to hunt white people.  Haven't these morons ever heard of the 14th Amendment?
> ...


and they were being racist.  dude, you can fking it call it what ever your jonesing wants to call it, but it's racism. know that.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 15, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Do you know what a focus group is you fucking cretin?


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 15, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...


Clearly he doesn't. Focus groups need to be composed of a homogeneous sample of people depending on what you are researching. A focus group on BAME experience of racism, therefore needs to be composed of as diverse a group of BAME people as possible. Likewise a focus group on white experience of racism, needs to be composed of all white people, there is no racism involved in either composition of focus group.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...


Eliminating the key people is racist.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2019)

Vagabond63 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


It seems you don’t.  Benchmarking is needed and sourcing is important.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 15, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Exactly, that's what they did, defined what information they needed and sourced the correct neans to obtain the information


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 15, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Why are white people "key" in understanding BAME experience of racism?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2019)

Vagabond63 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


why wouldn't they be since you all think they are racist?  the target.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't think they are racist, whatever gave you that idea?


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2019)

Vagabond63 said:


> I don't think they are racist, whatever gave you that idea?


define racist.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 15, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think they are racist, whatever gave you that idea?
> ...


You first.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 15, 2019)

Vagabond63 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...


I don’t believe in it, you define it, you’re  afraid to I see. Then define hate speech


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 16, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Hardly, you are the one making the assertion, it's up to you to define the terminology. What has hate speech got to do with the OP?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Oct 16, 2019)

Vagabond63 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



They are also struggling with the difference between the Uni and the Union.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 16, 2019)

Vagabond63 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...


I'm masquerading as a leftists screaming racist because that usually gets attention.  truly, there is no definition.  It's obvious since you won't give one.  I can give one, but I want your interpretation before I do.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 16, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


naw, we just like driving fks like you cuckoo.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 16, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Vagabond63 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


You're certainly masquerading as a screaming something, and there are any number of definitions, but as I've stated before you are making the assertion so it's incumbent upon you to provide the terms of reference.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Oct 16, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...


Seems you fail at that a lot.


----------



## jc456 (Oct 16, 2019)

Vagabond63 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Vagabond63 said:
> ...


yeah well I don't believe in racist or hate crime.  the left created it all.  I expect they have the definitions,  why can't you post them?


----------

